# Cottage Menu



## Bella99 (Jun 18, 2011)

I need help,  my Mom, Me, My brother, his fiance and my little 3 year old nephew are going up to our cottage for the weekend.  

My Mom and I are going up Wednesday morning, and my brother will meet us friday.  I usually grill, but I can use the side burner.   We try not to use the actual inside oven as it really heats up the place.  

Conditions ;  
Friday is steak night,  I have that already planned (but some ideas on what to do with the asparagus is appreciated,  plain EVOO & Salt or something else? Everyone but my brother will eat the asparagus. 

My brother doesn't like onions, tomatos and anything weird.  He'll eat mushrooms, lettuce, and potatoes.  He doesn't eat any meat/seafood other then chicken, steak & pork.  BUT i'd like at least 1 meal with shrimp as a side. 

So..

Wednesday
Thursday
Friday -  Steak,  Baked Potato with dressing bar,  Grilled mushroom & Onions (he picks 'em out, ) and some kind of asparagus side.  
Saturday
Sunday


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

Olive Oil, Salt, Butter Foil, Grill  

4 minutes on each side, It's to die for.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, if you're talkimg asparagus thats what we've been doing 

But thanks for the time,  mine kept getting soggy lol


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Grill some asparagus, portabello mushroom, boil some new potatoes. Drizzle with olive oil, dash of lemon a few chopped herb and salt and pepper for a nice warm salad?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a big fan of bacon wrapped asparagus, like you see in the back here.



Usually half a slice is good for one stock.
Let the bacon come up to room temp. This way it will stretch and then stick to itself. Season one side of the bacon (I like lemon pepper) and wrap that side around the aspargus. Grill indirect until crispy. Turn as little as possible. 
I think it would be hard for even your brother to pass this one up.
I've got a recipe for marinated and grilled bacon wrapped onion wedges, too. How much bacon do you want to go through? 

Shrimp kabobs are nice grilled. And I've got a recipe for bacon wrapped shrimp in hot sauce, too


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 19, 2011)

Would seem like your Mom might have the best insight into you Bro's picky tastes.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'm a big fan of bacon wrapped asparagus, like you see in the back here.
> 
> View attachment 11204
> 
> ...



Hahah !  I had bacon wrapped corn on my list,   so bring on the bacon !  Thank you


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 19, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Would seem like your Mom might have the best insight into you Bro's picky tastes.



Hmm ?


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 19, 2011)

Bella99 said:


> Hmm ?


My brother doesn't like onions, tomatos and anything weird.  He'll eat  mushrooms, lettuce, and potatoes.  He doesn't eat any meat/seafood other  then chicken, steak & pork.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 19, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> My brother doesn't like onions, tomatos and anything weird.  He'll eat  mushrooms, lettuce, and potatoes.  He doesn't eat any meat/seafood other  then chicken, steak & pork.



Yes, but I don't know what you meant about my Mom?


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 19, 2011)

Bella99 said:


> Yes, but I don't know what you meant about my Mom?


I thought perhaps you Mother has a more in depth and intimate knowledge of your brother's food preferences.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 19, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> I thought perhaps you Mother has a more in depth and intimate knowledge of your brother's food preferences.



Ohhh sorry,  little tired over here lol.

Not really,  he makes it known to everyone and we're pretty close.


----------

